# USA Citizen refused access to flight for cairo



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

We had an american guest coming to stay in our flat for 2 weeks who was with others apparently refused access to the Egyptair flight by the US authorities as they were travelling alone and not in a group.Reason given the ongoing unrest in Gairo and Alex ie the Maspiro problem.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That's weird.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes it's weird but true because we were at Cairo airport to meet and they didn't arrive as many others also.We saw the usual crowd with placards with names on waiting and they all left empty handed.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> That's weird.


As your a Canadian here's the latest travel advice update from the Canadian F.O.

OFFICIAL WARNING: Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada advises against non-essential travel to Egypt, except for Sharm El Sheikh, Hurghada, Luxor and Aswan, due to the unpredictable security situation and continuing demonstrations throughout the country. Please see below recommendations for areas of the Sinai Peninsula, Red Sea coastal resorts such as Sharm El Sheikh and Hurghada, and areas of Upper Egypt such as Luxor and Aswan.

Elements of the Egyptian government responsible for ensuring security and public safety are not fully reconstituted. Until the civilian police force is fully restored, response to emergency requests for assistance or reports of crime may be delayed. The Embassy of Canada’s ability to respond to emergencies involving Canadian citizens is severely limited by these factors. 

Civil unrest and demonstrations have been occurring in many parts of Egypt since late January 2011. Some have become violent and further demonstrations cannot be ruled out. Demonstrations are more likely to occur on Fridays. Although the security situation is improving and most tourist sites have reopened, the situation across Egypt remains unpredictable and less consistently safe than it was before these events.

Violent clashes occurred on October 9, 2011 in downtown Cairo. Reports indicate a number of people dead and many more injured. A 2 a.m. to 7 a.m. curfew was imposed. The curfew may be re-imposed in the coming days. Canadians are advised to avoid large gatherings and demonstrations, monitor local news reports and follow the advice of local authorities. 

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

So that means the flight would have been empty then! If the US authorities denied boarding, then that means this flight would have originated in the US - I guess they might be planning ahead and avoiding evacuation costs!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

There were plenty of Egyptians and a group of about 30 American seniors with their tour guide


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

30 American seniors got in? Hmmmm


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm dual citizen and always when travelling from States to Egypt I use my Egyptian passport. On the way back to US, I use my American passport. Simple. Never had a problem and last time I did it was two months ago. And I was never asked to return I94 in US. I just tell them that I'm dual citizen.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Pioneer
I didn't think it was possible to leave the U.S. with one passport and then return with another?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pioneer5 said:


> I'm dual citizen and always when travelling from States to Egypt I use my Egyptian passport. On the way back to US, I use my American passport. Simple. Never had a problem and last time I did it was two months ago. And I was never asked to return I94 in US. I just tell them that I'm dual citizen.


Don't forget if you come in with an egyptian passport you will be second in line if American citizens need to be evacuated.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not sure I am understanding this right. Are you actually saying that they were prevented from flying to egypt on the basis of the ongoing violence and lack of security ? Because one thing is advicing against all non essencial travel, but banning from travelling to Egypt is a very different matter.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

According to my info they were refused because they were traveling alone and not with a tour operator as were the group of seniors.Also as I said there were a group of people waiting at Cairo airport with names on placards to collect Americans who didn't arrive also .Checked with the limo company I use and they said it's been happening since Sunday,but no official statements have been made.

Also there are a large number of cancellations for booked winter holidays and Italian travel agents are thinking about removing Egypt from their Winter destinations.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> According to my info they were refused because they were traveling alone and not with a tour operator as were the group of seniors.Also as I said there were a group of people waiting at Cairo airport with names on placards to collect Americans who didn't arrive also .Checked with the limo company I use and they said it's been happening since Sunday,but no official statements have been made.
> 
> Also there are a large number of cancellations for booked winter holidays and Italian travel agents are thinking about removing Egypt from their Winter destinations.


No official statements will be made on this, "politically" speaking, the US government will not risk creating a "situation" with the Egyptian one by declaring a ban, but they are smart enough to know what's happening, so they won't risk getting their citizens caught in the middle of all this either........

Smart move of the US authorities, I don't blame them.......


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Somehow this doesn't sound right. It's one thing to advise your citizens from travel to a country and it's another thing to deny them travel. It would be unlawful to deny travel I think. As an American I know that it would be hard to deny us travel. They could impose some kind of waiver of liability of assistance but even that would be rare before you leave. Just My thoughts. I could be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

maybe its only about egyptair flights...? soon I'm going again to Egypt but this time I'll fly via AMS.


----------

